# 100% disk usage



## -Ryuk- (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have a small problem where my new laptop(under 1 1/2 months old) is showing high disk usage a lot of the time)

You can see the screenshot I have attached, the largest process is using only 1.7mb/s, this is extremely slow for a HDD isn't it?

If you have any ideas on how to fix this, please let me know 

Thanks

-Ryuk-


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

your screenshot has not come up

are you attaching it using the go advanced button instead of the quick reply


----------



## Rizo (Sep 6, 2012)

check to see if your on automatic backup


----------



## -Ryuk- (Dec 21, 2012)

sorry for the delay


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

cannot see any high usage in the screenshot


----------



## -Ryuk- (Dec 21, 2012)

dai said:


> cannot see any high usage in the screenshot


I can see this, but the its at 100% usage even when nothing is happening. (like in my screenshot) and loads very slow.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

is it set to index files

doing an auto backup

running a virus check in the background

are you using it on a hard flat surface


----------



## -Ryuk- (Dec 21, 2012)

dai said:


> is it set to index files
> 
> doing an auto backup
> 
> ...


Index: no
Virus check: no
Backup: no

Flat surface: On a wooden table


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

is there anything listed in the event viewer at the time of the problem


----------

